# Recording video very lag/low fps



## Skyest (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi guys, this is my first time using obs and I have problem where I recording with obs its smooth but when I'm done and see the video file its really lag/low fps like 1-5 fps only.

I also test with Xbox game bar recording and the result not lag/low fps at all. Assuming I made mistake when setting my obs? if yeah which one should I change?

This is my log.


----------



## were491 (Jul 31, 2020)

The log didn't tell me what settings you were using exactly (or i couldn't find them) but i can take a guess: the xbox game recording uses hardware encoding, and your obs log says that it is falling behind on encoding. this could mean that you are currently using software (cpu) encoding and this causes your recording to fall behind and drop frames. so, i think you should go to settings, to output, then to recording, and set that to hardware (QSV or H.264) then try again.


----------



## qhobbes (Jul 31, 2020)

1. If available update to Windows 10 2004 per https://obsproject.com/blog/five-simple-tips-for-new-streamers
2. Run OBS as Admin
3. The encoder is skipping frames because of CPU overload. Read about General Performance and Encoding Issues, but first see #4.
4. Custom FFMPEG output is in use. Only absolute professionals should use this. If you got your settings from a YouTube video advertising "Absolute best OBS settings" then we recommend using one of the presets in Simple output mode instead. Use QuickSync, profile high, preset quality.
5. Display and Game Capture Sources interfere with each other. Never put them in the same scene.


----------



## Skyest (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks for the guide guys. 
 I'm sorry for late reply I don't know if they send me notification from junk instead email.


----------

